# This Guard Animals of all types



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sorry that some of you are trying to make this something else than what it is.

If you don't like a post, report it, but asking "why is that here" is not acceptable. Various types of posts will be here.

And why in Livestock area, same as Pets - it's in Livestock, because that's where the former site owner wanted it as it was for Animals. Pets cause they are usually part of a farm, ranch, home, etc. Guard Animals cause they could guard a person, guard other animals, etc.

But http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/guard-animals/434718-forum-not-just-know-alls.html should be followed a bit more, cause the most noticable on the deleted thread sure were not following the BE NICE rule of HT. They were acting very much like animal snobs.

So be neighborly and helpful.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you! Just sent you a PM in regards to this. I don't post often here, but I do quite a bit of lurking. I would be a bit more apt to stick around and post more if people would retain that open mind and follow the rules of being nice.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Shayanna said:


> Thank you! Just sent you a PM in regards to this. I don't post often here, but I do quite a bit of lurking. I would be a bit more apt to stick around and post more if people would retain that open mind and follow the rules of being nice.


 
They will be following the BE NICE rules, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for taking the time to set things straight:gaptooth:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

While I do understand that LGD are the usual choices for guard animals, we need to take a minute and consider the exceptionalism of some individual dogs that could be trained to do the same, although it isn't "in their blood." Keep an open mind; if you feel a dog isn't appropriate for the job, you can be nice about the way you would say it. For instance, "A Labrador is usually too high drive to be a good LGD and wouldn't be my first choice, BUT you can try..." At the end of the day, if whatever you post won't be helpful or can't be worded nicely, step away from the keyboard and think about it before choosing to post. There are a LOT of knowledgable folks here, A LOT of them, and we value your input without exception, but be NICE. Any questions about what might be acceptable content for the forum can come to me or Angie. I repeat: we want to welcome folks here, not send them running away, screaming in terror!


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

...oh the memories... You know, I think many years ago I may have been the one to suggest a "farm dogs and barn cats" type forum, and I believe it developed into something like that if I recall? But then the idea came that it needed to be a "pets" forum, and honestly I seldom go on there. I'm glad there is a place for the LGA Livestock Guard Animals, as there is potential to really help farmers out there. I just wish there was a place that once again the HERDING dogs had a one-stop place to check in, ask questions or offer advice. Since herding dogs work so broad a range of animals, it seems we now need to go to the cattle forum to talk about dogs herding cows, or the sheep forum for herding just sheep, goats, etc. and while there are distinctive differences with each animal being herded, there are so many training tips that would help across the board... IMO, herding is kind of the "other side" of guarding. But don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to make this forum something it is not.. 

...I don't know, sometimes I wish we would just go back to "Useful Farm Dogs and Barn Cats"


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

AngieM2

Thanks for the stand you've made. I think there is a different mind set among some of us who are interested in working dogs then some of the other posters on these boards and it causes some friction.


----------

